# Think Tank > History >  And be Brief, Above All Things, be Brief

## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## mad cow

"You Lose." ~ Calvin Coolidge

_Reply to lady who said she had bet that she could make him say more than two words to her (1922)._

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## Ronin Truth

"OK." ~ Calvin Coolidge

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## Origanalist

> `That man [Herbert Hoover] has given me advice every day, all of it bad.'--_Calvin Coolidge_

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

From the pages of modern news:


Presidential Aide: _"Mister President, insurgents are shooting at our embassy in Libya."_

Barack Obama: _"Derp."_

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## Aratus

i shall...
be brief...
bump...

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 'Teaching is one of the noblest of professions. It requires an adequate preparation and training, patience, devotion, and a deep sense of responsibility. Those who mold the human mind have wrought not for time, but for eternity.'--_Calvin Coolidge_


I seem to recall that Plato said almost the exact same thing of teaching.

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## brandon

I prefer the fried chicken flavored one

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## osan

> 


Song made no sense in places...

"Mister we could a man like Hoib't Hoova' again"

And then immediately:

"Didn't need no welfare state.  Everybody pulled his weight."

Was Hoover not the precursor to the modern welfare state?

----------


## acptulsa

..

----------


## osan

> 'Now on the other hand in saying he saw the thing coming, might be doing him an injustice. He might not. He may not have known any more about it than all our other prominent men. But we always felt he was two jumps ahead of any of them on thinking ahead.'--_Will Rogers_


Coolidge was cursed in that he did not possess the outward character of a predator.  If you hear anything of his voice recordings, he sounded a bit like a country-bumpkin in a way.  You hear no guile in his vocal demeanor at all. The lowly and despicable average man, the Meaner, is in love with the cynicism of the evil politician.  He desires it because the force of such men removes from his own hands responsibility.  He can simply "give it over to god" in a very real and practical way.  That is why men like Coolidge, superior as they are in intelligence, smarts, and apparent moral fiber, are almost universally relegated to the dustbins of history.  It is a good thing that some of us keep the memories of such men alive... not that I hold out much hope that they stand any chance of remembrance in the longer run.  But so long as I live, I endeavor to discover such people, to learn the things they knew in whatever capacity I am able, and to keep them with me and maybe pass it all on to someone younger.

----------

